# Guess what?



## norman vandyke

Microwave decided to crap out, so I gutted her. Excited for a chance to try out fractal wood burning. Just need to get the rest together. Also got a couple strong magnets I can use to out in a knife rack. Things are looking up. Other than wearing thick gloves and attaching sticks to my gator clips, any safety advice before I put it all together? Also, where do I hook up the plug and the wires for the gators? I know there's a tutorial somewhere but I can't find it on here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Don Ratcliff 
@WoodLove 
@Fsyxxx 


And this....
http://woodbarter.com/threads/fractal-woodburning-tutorial.23331/#post-294303


----------



## gman2431

Be careful man...


----------



## Don Ratcliff

The link to the thread is a good one and will get you on the right track. 
make sure your connections are solid and insulated. 
use enough wire to keep your leads clear of each other. 
Be aware of the surroundings, if you zap a screw in your table setting down your electrodes that you're leaning against. .. boom
To do this you have high voltage and water so be safe.

Post a pic of your setup before using it if you would like a safety check. @DKMD 

Once you feel safe it's a lot of fun.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## DKMD

I don't know the first thing about building a burner... I bought a commercial model.

If you're looking for gloves, prepare yourself for some sticker shock. The gloves rated for my burner's output cost more than the burner did!


----------



## norman vandyke

Don Ratcliff said:


> The link to the thread is a good one and will get you on the right track.
> make sure your connections are solid and insulated.
> use enough wire to keep your leads clear of each other.
> Be aware of the surroundings, if you zap a screw in your table setting down your electrodes that you're leaning against. .. boom
> To do this you have high voltage and water so be safe.
> 
> Post a pic of your setup before using it if you would like a safety check. @DKMD
> 
> Once you feel safe it's a lot of fun.
> 
> View attachment 117589


Will shrink tubing work to insulate my connections?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

That is what I used and I soldered all off the connections. 

You still want to be careful, if there is a crack in any of the wire insulation it could arch. make sure when the mot is on you are not touching anything conductive. or even close to the wires. don't trust the insulating properties of the wire or anything else.


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> I don't know the first thing about building a burner... I bought a commercial model.
> 
> If you're looking for gloves, prepare yourself for some sticker shock. The gloves rated for my burner's output cost more than the burner did!



Do the gloves cost more than defibrillation, ER, hospital stay, or funeral costs?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1




----------



## Lou Currier

We won't tell your wife that you purposely burnt up the microwave for the parts If you send us hush $

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Fsyxxx

One other consideration, most alligator clips the leads aren't a big enough gauge wire from my experience. Make sure you've got enough copper to move that much voltage.


----------



## DKMD

Brink said:


> Do the gloves cost more than defibrillation, ER, hospital stay, or funeral costs?



Not even close... about the same as the charge for a Bandaid or an aspirin in a hospital. @SENC

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

DKMD said:


> Not even close... about the same as the charge for a Bandaid or an aspirin in a hospital. @SENC


That is because we have special hospital-grade bandaids and aspirin. For a surgeon you aren't very smart, are you?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@SENC did you forget he is now promoted to Supreme Administrator Dictator or SAD for short and now wield the Supreme Hijack In Thread or bat guana for short.

So don't push the docs buttons or you will end up in sad bat guana... (can't wait to see what my word changes to)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Don Ratcliff said:


> @SENC did you forget he is now promoted to Supreme Administrator Dictator or SAD for short and now wield the Supreme Hijack In Thread or bat guana for short.
> 
> So don't push the docs buttons or you will end up in sad bat guana... (can't wait to see what my word changes to)


That would be true if he weren't a surgeon, but the traditional titles don't apply. He gets a special title:
Admin of
Hacks
Offbeats
Louses and
Eggheads

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

SENC said:


> That would be true if he weren't a surgeon, but the traditional titles don't apply. He gets a special title:
> Admin of
> Hacks
> Offbeats
> Louses and
> Eggheads


----------



## norman vandyke

I think I'm all set up, except for a couple long sticks to attach to the gator clamps and of course the nails on the ends of the clamps. I plan on using thick copper wire instead of nails. Please let me know if this is a bad idea.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I think you missed one. I'll check mine when I get home but I'm reasonably certain without that ground you will be the most likely path to ground.





Other than that I think you're ready to cook, or burn or fractal some wood... whatever, you know what I mean...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Don Ratcliff said:


> I think you missed one. I'll check mine when I get home but I'm reasonably certain without that ground you will be the most likely path to ground.
> 
> View attachment 117735


I didn't see that grounded in the tutorial. I do have it grounded on the burning side.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

You have a wire to the body of the mot but the body itself is not grounded to complete the circuit. I honestly don't think how it's hooked up will work without it being grounded. if you try it be extra careful because if I'm right (I'm fairly sure I am) you will have 1100 Watts of power looking for a ground source. I'll look at mine when I get home unless I can find a pic of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Don Ratcliff said:


> You have a wire to the body of the mot but the body itself is not grounded to complete the circuit. I honestly don't think how it's hooked up will work without it being grounded. if you try it be extra careful because if I'm right (I'm fairly sure I am) you will have 1100 Watts of power looking for a ground source. I'll look at mine when I get home unless I can find a pic of it.


Thanks! I just never as the plug grounded in that tutorial that was liked for me here.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Just in case, send me a bunch of the Olive burl before you try it. if it works I'll send it back (mostly)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@DKMD did you buy your system from Conestoga works? it looks like your bowl on their site.


----------



## gman2431

I'm not much of an electrician but I agree with the Hawaiian.


----------



## norman vandyke

I'll ground the plug if it's necessary but this guy on YouTube hooked everything up the same way I did except he bolted down his ground and I soldered mine.


----------



## Lou Currier

norman vandyke said:


> I think I'm all set up, except for a couple long sticks to attach to the gator clamps and of course the nails on the ends of the clamps. I plan on using thick copper wire instead of nails. Please let me know if this is a bad idea. View attachment 117725 View attachment 117726 View attachment 117727



Do I cut the green wire or the blue wire

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## norman vandyke

Lou Currier said:


> Do I cut the green wire or the blue wire
> 
> View attachment 117748


Funny! I'm not going to try it out until I'm sure it's safe. Just want to make sure it's definitely right or definitely wrong.


----------



## DKMD

Don Ratcliff said:


> @DKMD did you buy your system from Conestoga works? it looks like your bowl on their site.



That's exactly where I got mine. Charles, the man behind that site, is a member of our little local club. I haven't seen the site, but he did ask me to send a few pics of some stuff that I burned... there's a chance that one of the photos on the site is something I made, I guess.

His unit isn't inexpensive, but as brink pointed out, it's a hell of a lot cheaper than a trip to the ER or a funeral service. Given my ignorance of all things electric, it seemed like a good investment for me...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Front and back, it's grounded to the cord on the back and it works perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Don Ratcliff said:


> Front and back, it's grounded to the cord on the back and it works perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 117758
> 
> View attachment 117759


That's exactly the way I have mine hooked up. Lol I have my ground soldered to the base rather than attached with the bolt after I filed off the resin coating the spot, for better connection.


----------



## norman vandyke

norman vandyke said:


> That's exactly the way I have mine hooked up. Lol I have my ground soldered to the base rather than attached with the bolt after I filed off the resin coating the spot, for better connection.


Wait, just noticed you have both sides grounded.


----------



## norman vandyke

norman vandyke said:


> Wait, just noticed you have both sides grounded.


I assume yours works, so I will do the same. Thanks!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

norman vandyke said:


> That's exactly the way I have mine hooked up. Lol I have my ground soldered to the base rather than attached with the bolt after I filed off the resin coating the spot, for better connection.


Looks at you Mr. fancy pants! "That's what I did, but better..."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Back is grounded with cord, front is connected to the lead. both are connected to frame


----------



## norman vandyke

Don Ratcliff said:


> Looks at you Mr. fancy pants! "That's what I did, but better..."


I'm just hoping the wire holds up. I didn't get fancy with that at all. Just cannibalize some from a burned out vacuum pump.lol


----------



## norman vandyke

Don Ratcliff said:


> Back is grounded with cord, front is connected to the lead. both are connected to frame


Someone better tell that guy in the video I linked. Lol!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

The wire will burn out which is why you don't want it anywhere near you.


----------



## norman vandyke

Don Ratcliff said:


> The wire will burn out which is why you don't want it anywhere near you.


What if I used solid 1/8" wire?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

It prolly works the way he did it, I just struggle with not grounding electricity.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

norman vandyke said:


> What if I used solid 1/8" wire?


I see no reason that wouldntbwork.


----------



## norman vandyke

Don Ratcliff said:


> It prolly works the way he did it, I just struggle with not grounding electricity.


Wish I had a neon light to get a transformer. Those seem to make more pleasing patterns, use less amps and they are ready to burn as soon as it's separated from the light.


----------



## norman vandyke

Don Ratcliff said:


> I see no reason that wouldntbwork.


I have a bunch sitting around earmarked for knife pins but I have way too much. Ordered 3' and got 15' instead. Thank you home depot online ordering. Lol


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I am going to wire mine to a light switch to make it easy to turn on and off. have the parts just haven't done it yet.

Remember to put some burl in the mail before hand... just in case... you know...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am going to wire mine to a light switch to make it easy to turn on and off. have the parts just haven't done it yet.
> 
> Remember to put some burl in the mail before hand... just in case... you know...


I'll make sure WB is in my WILL. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I have 2 mot on the board just haven't wired them in series yet.


----------



## norman vandyke

I'm planning on plugging into a power strip with a switch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

That's spelled Don Ratcliff just like it sounds...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have 2 mot on the board just haven't wired them in series yet.


I'm no electrician but would the volts increase exponentially with each transformer?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

norman vandyke said:


> I'm no electrician but would the volts increase exponentially with each transformer?


I don't know the math but in theory it should double. there will be additional loss in ohms and heat tho.


----------



## SENC

I'm thinking this might be a good time for the first WB "who's gonna get fried first" pool. $5 donations to the site for each guess, and you have to name the person, the date, and severity. The winner gets first claim on the wood stock of the electrocuted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

With this stuff there is alive and not.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

This is one of those meme's that start out as "the reason women live longer is because."

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Is it me or is there something suspicious about woodworkers trying to figure out electricity?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Lou Currier said:


> Is it me or is there something suspicious about woodworkers trying to figure out electricity?


I'll make sure to double check it with my cousin, the electrician. Luckily, he lives only 5 blocks away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

norman vandyke said:


> I'll make sure to double check it with my cousin, the electrician. Luckily, he lives only 5 blocks away.


What are you asking me for? I just make this bat guana up as I go

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Don Ratcliff said:


> What are you asking me for? I just make this bat guana up as I go


I didn't really think of it until now. Lol!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

norman vandyke said:


> I didn't really think of it until now. Lol!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan

At least have your cousin video it for us.
One thing I would suggest is if you are using some kind of sticks attached to your leads or probes, make darned sure they are 100% non-conductive. Even kiln dried lumber will carry current, I know this from experience.
I think something else that I would do is cut 2 pieces of garden hose about 2' long and run your leads through them with your gator clips sticking out. Then if one of your gator clips slips off your work it makes it much harder to come into contact with the other clip.
Be safe and have fun. Oh, and don't forget the video.


----------



## vegas urban lumber

i have a stack of 5kv neon transformers. the old big heavy type, resin encased coils inside a steel housing. anyone wanting to try such can buy one for $10.00 plus shipping, should fit in a large FR box. i'll verify that for certain. may also have some 9kv and 12 kv in the same size housing


----------



## vegas urban lumber

here's a 12kv and a 15kv together in a LFRB $29 shipped for one in a LFRB, 35.00 shipped for two in a LFRB


----------



## vegas urban lumber

got about a dozen of them, @Don Ratcliff has already requested one to his pending new digs on the mainland

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

That's a nice offer, Trev! My unit is a 12000V... I wonder how the lower voltage units work for our purposes?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> That's a nice offer, Trev! My unit is a 12000V... I wonder how the lower voltage units work for our purposes?


I don't think you have 12000 volts in your shop. it's 120 in and 12kv (killavolts) or 12000 volts output.


----------



## DKMD

Don Ratcliff said:


> I don't think you have 12000 volts in your shop. it's 120 in and 12kv (killavolts) or 12000 volts output.
> 
> View attachment 118022



I don't think I have 12000 volts in my shop either... unless you add all the outlets together.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> I don't think I have 12000 volts in my shop either... unless you add all the outlets together.


Yes, that's how it works. now let me explain to you some surgery techniques I've picked up over the years...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yes, that's how it works. now let me explain to you some surgery techniques I've picked up over the years...



and when you're finished, I'll tell you what I know about floral print shirts and sand between the toes...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> and when you're finished, I'll tell you what I know about floral print shirts and sand between the toes...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> View attachment 118034

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

little did i know the sh!t that was gonna stir up

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> View attachment 118034


You can tell we have new management, that should say "well, bat guano"


----------



## Don Ratcliff

vegas urban lumber said:


> little did i know the sh!t that was gonna stir up


Who are you, Harrold Crick? don't forget your watch, it'll save your life oneday


----------



## vegas urban lumber

i think the 5 and 9 kv units would work similar just less aggressively or slower burn? not really sure, but i bet the 15 kv could be to hot/aggressive


----------



## DKMD



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

Don Ratcliff said:


> You can tell we have new management, that should say "well, bat guano"



Loopholes, man, loopholes...


----------



## vegas urban lumber

when you've got @DKMD 's credentials you can say anything you please

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> View attachment 118039

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> Loopholes, man, loopholes...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

vegas urban lumber said:


> when you've got @DKMD 's credentials you can say anything you please


You make a very good point... I digress...


----------



## vegas urban lumber

vegas urban lumber said:


> when you've got @DKMD 's credentials you can say anything you please



that doesn't mean however that anyone will listen

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

vegas urban lumber said:


> that doesn't mean however that anyone will listen


He makes the big zeros now and has his finger on the button. I'm going to listen... a little...


----------

